# Digital Readout



## pgp001 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have an Alexander Master Toolmaker milling machine, a few years ago I fitted it with a set of three cheap linear scales to give me a sort of poor mans digital readout system.

This has worked extremely well and served its purpose, but I am now wondering if I should go the whole hog and fit a full three axis or maybe just an XY axis digital readout system. I like the look of some of the features like bolt hole circles and co-ordinate curve milling etc. I think I could probably manage with a two axis DRO and retain the existing digital scale for the Z axis.

I have been looking at the ones on the Allendale Machine-DRO website. 

My question is:-

Has anyone fitted a system to an Alexander or a Deckel FP1 which is essentially the same. Did you encounter any problems etc.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Phil,         
           here is My 2 cents       buy any kind of DRO you whant all your going to get
is 2 aluminium angle plate and the clearence specs they whant for accurate operation.
I tried many diff stuff from extremely expensive to made ion china DRO and I was please with all of them.

As for installing one on your mill, if you call or email for help your going to get the same answer
bracket's are generic.... your a machinist.... get over it, and get it done

cheers


----------



## Tciplumber (Feb 13, 2013)

check out DRO PROS website.  I bought a mill package and a lathe package.  Their website is VERY informative and accurate.  they have a lot of pictures from various installs that can give you good ideas for your own.  The mill package I bought was a 3 axis and it came with several generic angle brackets and a selection of hardware to get you going.  I used all their included brackets except for the x axis, where I made my own.  I posted a few pictures of my install a few weeks ago titled "Added DRO to bidgeport" on 1-20-13.  I chose them, after research.  I bought their middle of the road package because of the 3 year warranty and the instructions that are written in GOOD English, not some poor foreign translation.  I could not be happier.  So far, the DRO has performed flawlessly and turned my mill into a precision instrument.

The "canadian horsepower" is right, too.  No matter what you buy, you are going to have to customize the mounts or make your own to fit properly.  But that is a fun and rewarding project on its own.


----------



## MachineTom (Feb 13, 2013)

I am a big fan of USED brand machines, tooling, and DRO's, most everything except drill bits and small end mills.

My first DRO was a Mitutoyo digimatic which cost $200, sold it after 5 years for the same amount. I fell into a super deal for a pair of new  Newall C-80 units for $650 each, and last month bought a Acu-rite 30 year old unit for $225 that reads to .00005" perfect for my grinder. 

This is not to gloat but to say keep looking and things come up. I needed the seals for the old scale, $20 for a machine thats 30 years old, If you need seals for that 1 year old chicom scale can you get them? 

As new stuff gets old the ability to keep them going becomes very important, if the scale fails after 5 years, can you find a used one, Acu-rite sure, newall sure, Sino brand you'll have to see.


----------



## Craftsman1946 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello Phil,

I see another member mentioned DRO Pro's as a possible choice. I bought a 3 axis system from them recently & have excellent results from it. They are very responsive & the equipment is first rate for an imported unit. Mine is not the new magnetic scale but the glass scale. I installed it on a Clausing 8520 mill. If you choose to go this route you will enjoy working with them.

Good luck,
Rod


----------

